#  > Technical Interaction >  > Educational >  >  Advanced Hydraulics Calculator

## syncster31

Hi everyone! Thought it's worth to share this. This is an app for Hydraulics calculations. From weirs, open channels and diversion dam afflux calculation. The diversion dam supported is an ogee weir. This is selected because this is the most efficient of the weirs for lowering the afflux elevations in rivers with diversion dams.

Here is the download link.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....hydraulicspro 

This is for android phones only. This will be very useful for both teachers and students for calculation checkings.

I hope you enjoy it and share it guys!





  Similar Threads: Advanced Hydraulics Calculator Hydraulics & hydraulics machines full notes, pdf, ebooks, all units book Advanced Hydraulics -sharifi Hydraulics & hydraulics machines full notes, pdf, ebooks, Digital Calculator - Works in almost any OS!

----------

